# Hydraulic Pump Parts…



## CasaMc (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum and I sure hope you can help!

I was trying to get a jump on my plow maintenance and I seem to have made more work for myself!

While replacing the high pleasure hoses for the dump bed I broke the wires that activate the hydraulic pressure to go up and down. The wires were very old and brittle and they snaped when I touched them.

I took the pump to my local hose/repair shop and the only thing they could offer was a new pump for $400.

If anyone could tell me what the broken part is called or where I could get one I would be most grateful.

The only numbers on the broken pat are 10104-56 12v DC 37 WA

***See attached photos***

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*pump*

did that coil just have one wire or two ? if one looks like a meyer b or c coil .if two i don't see why you cant get part's for a monarch power unit . look at the round aluminum valve section of the pump if there are no tags ,there will be number's stamped in the housing write down all number's on pump and valve ,take pictures and go on monarch's web site try to send them a e-mail for there service dept and see if they can give you a part's break down and a list of supplier's for parts . here is there web site 
http://www.bucherhydraulics.com/33986/Contact/index.aspx


----------



## CasaMc (Aug 20, 2009)

The coil had 2 wires coming out of the top. One was attached under the bolt on the end that held the coil on (picture 1) and the other went to the up/down switch (picture 2) I used a pin into the wire so I could get the bed to go down.

Thanks!


----------



## CasaMc (Aug 20, 2009)

I did find some numbers stamped on the pump case near where the pipe comes out of the pump, they are 03 2500.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

i have one. measure the diameter of the valve stem, or hole size through the coil. measure the length of the coil and diameter. let me know.


----------



## CasaMc (Aug 20, 2009)

Inside diameter of hole is 5/8"

Shaft of valve is 1 3/4” (not including screw at end of shaft)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

i dont have this coil in stock. mine all have a 1/2" diameter. i can get one monday if you like. maybe someone here has one?

that is a monarch power unit by the way, based here in grand rapids MI. its older but parts are available. let me know.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Kip, sure looks like a older M-series Monarch to me.


darn, 2 minutes behind you, was off looking at the old pump diagrams for monasrchs but didnt find that exact pump


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

do you still need that coil?


----------

